# عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد؟؟؟



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]تحياتى للجميع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى إلى تيموثاوس الاصحاح الثالث و العدد السادس عشر الاتى :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به فى العالم رفع فى المجد .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سؤالى   من هو  الذى ظهر فى الجسد ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> [FONT=&quot]





الزائر قال:


> [FONT=&quot]تحياتى للجميع[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى إلى تيموثاوس الاصحاح الثالث و العدد السادس عشر الاتى :[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به فى العالم رفع فى المجد .[/FONT]
> 
> ...



الأيه مجاوبة على سؤالك.[/FONT]


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> الأيه مجاوبة على سؤالك.



*اهلا بك زميلى المحترم 
أتمنى أن تذكر لى ما تفهمه حضرتك من العدد  مع جزيل الشكر 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

الله الخالق تجسد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 *فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. *


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> الله الخالق تجسد


شكرا استاذى 
كنت بالفعل اعلم الاجابة من خلال النص 
و لكن فقط أحببت أن أتاكد من أنى فهمت النص جيدا بدون تفسير من طرفى 
والان بعد أن عرفنا من هو الذى تجسد. أسئلتى بالتحديد هى .
من هو الذى تبرر فى الروح ؟  و لو كانت الاجابة هى الله فكيف ذلك و تبرر ليه اصلا ! أليس الله هو البار ؟ 
من هو الذى تراءى لملائكة ؟  و لو الاجابة هى الله فهنا سؤال هل الملائكة لم يكن تراءى لها الله اصلا ؟
من هو الذى رفع فى المجد ؟ هل هو الله  ايضا ؟ و هل الله ليس لديه مجد و من ثم رفع فيه ؟
فى انتظار الردود مع جزيل الشكر و الاحترام للجميع


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 *فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. *


*نورت الموضوع استاذى الفاضل 
انا موافقك تماما فهذا هو أساس عقيدتك 
ولكن اسئلتى بالمشاركة السابقة فى أنتظار ردكم عليها
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

> من هو الذى تبرر فى الروح ؟  و لو كانت الاجابة هى الله المتجسد فكيف ذلك و تبرر ليه اصلا ! أليس الله هو البار ؟
> من هو الذى تراءى لملائكة ؟  و لو الاجابة هى الله فهنا سؤال هل الملائكة لم يكن تراءى لها الله اصلا ؟
> من هو الذى رفع فى المجد ؟ هل هو الله المتجسد  ايضا ؟ و هل الله المتجسد ليس لديه مجد و من ثم رفع فيه ؟


*حط فوق كلمة المتجسد جنب الله واقرا تانى اسالتك*
*الله فى جوهره غير متراءى للملائكة لانه غير مدرك لكن ترائى للملائكة حينما اخد جسدا ودبر الخلاص وصعد الى اعالى السماوات ورائته الملائكة داخلا لمجده 
الكلام هنا عن المسيح
الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد 
وليس عن الله فى جوهره الالهى الغير متراءى 
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> شكرا استاذى
> كنت بالفعل اعلم الاجابة من خلال النص
> و لكن فقط أحببت أن أتاكد من أنى فهمت النص جيدا بدون تفسير من طرفى
> والان بعد أن عرفنا من هو الذى تجسد. أسئلتى بالتحديد هى .
> ...


  تبرر في الروح: ما هي الكنيسة إلاَّ قبول الروح القدس الذي وهبه لنا الله، هذا الذي يدخل بنا إلى الثبوت في المسيح يسوع ربنا، لا لنغتسل بدمه الكريم من خطايانا فحسب، إنما نحمل برّ المسيح فينا، فنُحسب في عيني الآب أبرارًا. يقول الرسول: "لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم، باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (١ كو ٦: ١١). إن كانت الكنيسة في جوهرها هي ثبوت في المسيح، كأعضاء جسده، فإن هذه العطية تحمل من الجانب الآخر انطلاقها بالروح القدس إلى حضن الآب متبررة بالدم الكريم، حاملة سمات عريسها ورأسها!
 تراءى لملائكة: انطلاق الكنيسة بالروح الناري، لتحيا ببرّ المسيح في حضن الآب، يجعل منها في الحقيقة "حياة سماوية" وتمتع بالطبيعة الملائكية، فتنعم برؤية الله، حيث يصير أعضاؤها أشبه بملائكة يُعلن لهم الله غير المنظور! بمعنى آخر، الكنيسة في العهد الجديد هي تجلي الابن الوحيد الجنس في وسط المؤمنين كملائكة ينعمون بحضرته ورؤيته وينعمون بسماته.
ربنا يقصد الرسول بقوله: "تراءى لملائكة" أن الملائكة الذين كانوا يرونه قبل التجسد قد أدركوه بمفهوم جديد خلال تجسده في كنيسته، رأوه  في كمال حبه الفائق خلال الصليب، وعمله الإلهي العجيب في المؤمنين الذين كانوا قبلاً خطاة وأعداء، وقد تقدسوا فيه وتبرروا وصاروا أبناء أحياء وممجدين فيه!
 كرز بين الأمم: إن كانت الكنيسة هي عمود الحق وقاعدته الذي يهب لن سرّ التقوى في المسيح يسوع، وينطلق بنا بالروح القدس لنحيا ببرّ المسيح، ونشارك الملائكة طبيعتهم، فإن هذا كله إنما يقدم لكل البشرية خلال الكرازة بالمسيا المخلص بين الأمم، فينعم الكل بهذه النعم الإلهية بلا تمييز ولا محاباة لأمة على حساب أمة، أو جنس على حساب آخر. وكما يقول المرتل: "إلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم" (مز ٤٩: ٤). أما غاية هذه الكرازة فهي رفع البشرية إلى المجد السماوي.
في اختصار نقول أن الراعي الحقيقي يرى في الكنيسة تمتعًا بالحق العملي خلال سرّ التجسد الإلهي، ودخولاً إلى الحياة التقوية في المسيح يسوع، وتبريرًا في الروح، وشركة مع الملائكة. هي سرّ انفتاح البشرية كلها على الإيمان الجامع للدخول إلى المجد العلوي، فيحيا الكل في الأحضان السماوية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

إسمحولى بمداخلة صغيرة ، وهى أن تعبير تراءى لملائكة ، يعنى الأسرار الإلهية :

بطرس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 الَّذِينَ أُعْلِنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ لَيْسَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لَنَا كَانُوا يَخْدِمُونَ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي أُخْبِرْتُمْ بِهَا أَنْتُمُ الآنَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الَّذِينَ بَشَّرُوكُمْ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُرْسَلِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. الَّتِي تَشْتَهِي الْمَلاَئِكَةُ أَنْ تَطَّلِعَ عَلَيْهَا.


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *حط فوق كلمة المتجسد جنب الله واقرا تانى اسالتك*
> *الله فى جوهره غير متراءى للملائكة لانه غير مدرك لكن ترائى للملائكة حينما اخد جسدا ودبر الخلاص وصعد الى اعالى السماوات ورائته الملائكة داخلا لمجده
> الكلام هنا عن المسيح
> الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد
> ...


*أهلا استاذى: شمس الحق*
*طلبت منى أن اضع كلمة المتجسد  هكذا 
الله المتجسد .  صح كده ؟
معنى كده أن حضرتك أرثوذكسى 
و يبقى معنى كلامك ان الملائكة تراءى لها الله المتجسد 
و كل الخلق فى ذلك الزمان تراءى لها الله المتجسد  .
ولم يراه اى مخلوق فى جوهره الالهى  والناس رأت فقط كده جسد و ايضا الملائكة رأت جسد  
هل هذا هو معنى كلام بولس الرسول الذى ظهر له المسيح
 فى اول ارساليته و لم يقول انه رأى الله المتجسد بل  سمع صوتا و رأى نورا فقط مما أدى لفقده بصره فترة مؤقتة و لو كان رأى الله المتجسد 
فهل رؤية الله المتجسد كانت تصيب الناس بالعمى المؤقت ؟

 فى أنتظار تعليقك الكريم 




*


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إسمحولى بمداخلة صغيرة ، وهى أن تعبير تراءى لملائكة ، يعنى الأسرار الإلهية :
> 
> بطرس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 الَّذِينَ أُعْلِنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ لَيْسَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لَنَا كَانُوا يَخْدِمُونَ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي أُخْبِرْتُمْ بِهَا أَنْتُمُ الآنَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الَّذِينَ بَشَّرُوكُمْ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُرْسَلِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. الَّتِي تَشْتَهِي الْمَلاَئِكَةُ أَنْ تَطَّلِعَ عَلَيْهَا.


*اهلا بك استاذنا الفاضل 
يا ريت توضح أكثر ماذا تقصد بالاسرار الالهية  التى رأتها الملائكة ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

> معنى كده أن حضرتك أرثوذكسى


*ههههههههه وهل أحد قال لك أن الكاثوليك والإنجيليين يعارضون تجسد الله ؟*


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> *أهلا استاذى: شمس الحق*
> *طلبت منى أن اضع كلمة المتجسد هكذا *
> *الله المتجسد . صح كده ؟*
> *معنى كده أن حضرتك أرثوذكسى *
> ...


 بعد اذن الاخ شمس
اولا المسيحيين جميعا يؤمنوا بان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد
النور الذي أبرق على وجه شاول كان بلا شك هو بهاء مجد السيد المسيح، فقد قال الرسول بولس: "آخر الكل ظهر لي أنا أيضًا" (1 كو 5: 8)، كما قال: "ألم أرَ يسوع المسيح ربنا؟" (1كو 9:1)، كما أعلن برنابا كيف رأى شاول الرب في الطريق (أع 9: 27).
إعتاد الله أن يظهر لليهود في سحابة، أو عمود دخان أو نار؛ هكذا كان يعلن الله أيضًا عن حضرته في الشكناة على تابوت العهد. هذه العلامات تمثل مجد يهوه (إش 6: 1-4؛ خر 16: 7). وعندما تجلى السيد المسيح على جبل تابور أحاط به هذا المجد (مت17: 1-5).
لم تحدث هذه الرؤيا في داخل الهيكل أو في وسط اجتماع المؤمنين مقابل في الهواء الطلق حتى يدرك شاول أن روح الله لا يحد عمله بمكان معين، ولكي لا يظن أحد أن ما حدث كان بخداعٍ من المؤمنين المجتمعين حوله.
لم يحدث هذا في أورشليم، مدينة الله، بل على مقربةٍ من دمشق، فكان يليق بمن يدعى للكرازة بين الأمم أن يهتدي إلى الحق في أرض أممية، حتى لا يرتبط قلبه ويحصر في اليهود أو في أورشليم أو في هيكل سليمان
و ببساطة المسيح ظهر بمجد اكبر و بسبب قوة الظهور اصيب بولس الرسول بالعمي الموقت و ذلك ليثبت له انه هو الرب الذي يقاومه


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *ههههههههه وهل أحد قال لك أن الكاثوليك والإنجيليين يعارضون تجسد الله ؟*


اهلا بك استاذنا 
لا ابدا انا اعلم ان جميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بتجسد الله 
لكن
منهم يقولون بالطبيعتين بعد التجسد  ومنهم من يقول بالطبيعة الواحد بعد التجسد  و تعيينى له بالارثوذكسية المقصود منه أن اعرف ما هو على وجه التحديد طائفته حتى أتكلم معه من خلال ايمانها 
و شكرا  على مرورك


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> بعد اذن الاخ شمس
> اولا المسيحيين جميعا يؤمنوا بان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد
> النور الذي أبرق على وجه شاول كان بلا شك هو بهاء مجد السيد المسيح، فقد قال الرسول بولس: "آخر الكل ظهر لي أنا أيضًا" (1 كو 5: 8)، كما قال: "ألم أرَ يسوع المسيح ربنا؟" (1كو 9:1)، كما أعلن برنابا كيف رأى شاول الرب في الطريق (أع 9: 27).
> إعتاد الله أن يظهر لليهود في سحابة، أو عمود دخان أو نار؛ هكذا كان يعلن الله أيضًا عن حضرته في الشكناة على تابوت العهد. هذه العلامات تمثل مجد يهوه (إش 6: 1-4؛ خر 16: 7). وعندما تجلى السيد المسيح على جبل تابور أحاط به هذا المجد (مت17: 1-5).
> ...


*اهلا بك استاذى الفاضل 
حتى الان لم يفسر لى احدكم ماذا رأت الملائكة  غير الجسد و الذى شاهده  كل الخلق فى ذلك الزمان ايضا 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> اهلا بك استاذنا
> لا ابدا انا اعلم ان جميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بتجسد الله
> لكن
> منهم يقولون بالطبيعتين بعد التجسد  ومنهم من يقول بالطبيعة الواحد بعد التجسد  و تعيينى له بالارثوذكسية المقصود منه أن اعرف ما هو على وجه التحديد طائفته حتى أتكلم معه من خلال ايمانها
> و شكرا  على مرورك



*بالطبيعتين بعد التجسد  ومنهم من يقول بالطبيعة الواحد بعد التجسد

الاتنين واحد ولكن اختلاف الالفاظ

يعني مش في اي اختلف نهائي في الموضوع دا

في كتاب اسمه طبيعه المسيح للبابا يشرح الموضوع دا كويس قوي 

انه لا يوجد اختلف  مجرد الفاظ فقط*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة

ماحدث لبولس الرسول لم يكن إحتراق عصب العين من شدة النور ، بل كان معجزة

فقد رأى الله قلب شاول (أى بولس) ، ورآه مملوء غيرة مقدسة ، ولكن بعدم معرفة (مثلما قال هو نفسه) ، فأراد تعريفه بنفسه بطريقة قوية تظل ملازمة معه طوال عمره فلا ينساها

فكان هذا الظهور العظيم ، وكانت هذه المعجزة الملموسة ، ليمتلأ ثقة من ناحية ، ولكى يثق المسيحيون بحقيقة المعجزة من ناحية أخرى


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

> *أهلا استاذى: شمس الحق*
> *طلبت منى أن اضع كلمة المتجسد  هكذا
> الله المتجسد .  صح كده ؟
> معنى كده أن حضرتك أرثوذكسى
> ...


*وايه علاقة رؤية بولس الرسول للمسيح يهوه المتجسد
باصابته بالعمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> *اهلا بك استاذى الفاضل *
> *حتى الان لم يفسر لى احدكم ماذا رأت الملائكة غير الجسد و الذى شاهده كل الخلق فى ذلك الزمان ايضا *


 اجبت عن هذا السؤال في مشاركتي السابقه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2851184&postcount=9


----------



## Critic (16 يونيو 2011)

> من هو الذى تراءى لملائكة ؟ و لو الاجابة هى الله فهنا سؤال هل الملائكة لم يكن تراءى لها الله اصلا ؟


الله قبل التجسد لم يكن منظور حتى للملائكة و القوات السماوية لانه "غير منظور" و "غير محدود"
و بعد التجسد اصبح هذا ممكنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

نعم ، ما قاله أخونا الحبيب كريتك ، فالله غير محدود ، وحتى الملائكة محدودين ، فإنه لا يظهر لهم كقدرة ذاتية فيهم هم ، بل إنه الذى يعطيهم قدرة على الوقوف فى حضرته ومعاينة البعض من مجده ، وليس معاينة غير محدودية لاهوته ، فحتى هذا ، فإنه فضل منه وليس قدرة ذاتية فيهم

وبالمثل ، فإن تجسده جعل البشر يعاينونه ويسمعونه ، من تصرفاته وكلامه ، من خلال هذا الناسوت الذى تجسد فيه

وأما لاهوته فلا تحده حدود ، لا الملائكة تحده ولا البشر يحدونه

فتعبير : "تراءى لملائكة " ، لا يعنى رؤيتهم لجوهر اللاهوت ، بل من خلال هذه الوسائط التى أوجدها الله


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نعم ، ما قاله أخونا الحبيب كريتك ، فالله غير محدود ، وحتى الملائكة محدودين ، فإنه لا يظهر لهم كقدرة ذاتية فيهم هم ، بل إنه الذى يعطيهم قدرة على الوقوف فى حضرته ومعاينة البعض من مجده ، وليس معاينة غير محدودية لاهوته ، فحتى هذا ، فإنه فضل منه وليس قدرة ذاتية فيهم
> 
> وبالمثل ، فإن تجسده جعل البشر يعاينونه ويسمعونه ، من تصرفاته وكلامه ، من خلال هذا الناسوت الذى تجسد فيه
> 
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك ايها الزميل العزيز 
مع أنى لم أفهم حتى الان ما هو السبب الذى من أجله ذكر القديس بولس  ( تراءى لملائكة ) لانى أعلم جيدا أنه سبق و تراءى  السيد المسيح قبل الصعود إلى السماء أثناء التجلى على جبل يقال عنه طوبار و هذا كان للتلاميذ الثلاثة بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا و القصة موجودة فى كلا من اناجيل متى و مرقس و لوقا  و كان موجود النبى موسى و ايليا النبى مع صوت من السماء ..
*


> من هو الذى تبرر فى الروح ؟  و لو كانت  الاجابة هى الله فكيف ذلك و تبرر ليه اصلا ! أليس الله هو البار ؟


و الان فى انتظار الاجابة عن هذا السؤال  و لا داعى لنسخ تفسير من التفاسير فأنا قارئها كلها من قبل 
و ذلك  لان احد الزملاء سبق و وضع تفسير لاحدالاباء عن طريق النسخ  ظنا منه انى لم اقرأ التفسير قبل ان اسئل  وللعلم
أنا اسئل فقط و اناقش الردود  و ذلك للوصول لافضل معنى و ليس للجدال العقيم 
و شكرا لكل الزملاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر ، تقول : 



> و الان فى انتظار الاجابة عن هذا السؤال  و لا داعى لنسخ تفسير من التفاسير *فأنا قارئها كلها* من قبل



فرأت لمن ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

الآية كلها ليست عن اللاهوت منفصلاً عن الناسوت ، لأن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت بعد الإتحاد المعجزى ، وإلاَّ يسقط الهدف من التجسد

بل إن المقصود هو الله المتجسد ، الذى سبق وقال : "ومن أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتى" ، فهذه الآية تعبِّر عن اللاهوت الذى يقدِّس وعن الناسوت الذى يتقدَّس ، وهذا التقديس يعنى التكريس و التقديس كذبيحة ، فإنه قدَّم ذاته ذبيحة مقدَّسة من أجل فداء البشر

فإنه هو البار القدوس ، يقدِّس ويبرر ذاته ، أى ناسوته ، ليكون ذبيحة لفداء البشرية ، لكل من يؤمن

كما أنه بذلك سيوفى بالوعد بالفداء ، فيبرر ذاته ، أى ينفذ وعده

وهو ما يشابه الآية :

رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لِيَكُونَ بَارّاً وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ.


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الزائر ، تقول :
> 
> 
> 
> فرأت لمن ؟


  اهلا استاذى الفاضل
قرأت لكلا من الاب انطونيوس فكرى 
و للاب القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى  و الذى سبق و نسخ لى احد الزملاء تفسيرة على العدد كوبى باست بدون حتى ان يكتب جملة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

لا مشكلة إطلاقاً فى الإستعانة بالتفاسير ، طالما تنطبق على السؤال 

فليس بالضرورة أن ندرس كل سؤال من جديد ، طالما أن هناك دراسات مسبقة ، فهل من المعقول أن يبدأ الإنسان من الصفر كل مرة !!!!!!!!

المهم هو التطابق مع موضوع السؤال ، وفهم المقتبس لما إقتبسه وإستعداده للمناقشة فيه ، كما يُفضل ذكر المصدر


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> اهلا استاذى الفاضل
> قرأت لكلا من الاب انطونيوس فكرى
> و للاب القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى  و الذى سبق و نسخ لى احد الزملاء تفسيرة على العدد كوبى باست بدون حتى ان يكتب جملة


وماذا فهمت منهما ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوة ، هل نحن هنا للدردشة في التفسير ؟

لو يريد التفسير فليقرأ ، ولو لديه مشكلة فليسأل في التفسير !

رجاء ، لا داعي لإضاعة وقتنا


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> اهلا استاذى الفاضل
> قرأت لكلا من الاب انطونيوس فكرى
> و للاب القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى  و الذى سبق و نسخ لى احد الزملاء تفسيرة على العدد كوبى باست بدون حتى ان يكتب جملة


انا اتيت لك بتفسير ابونا تادرس لانه حجه و هو يكفي و يوفي
و الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس فلا داعي للف و الدوران


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> انا اتيت لك بتفسير ابونا تادرس لانه حجه و هو يكفي و يوفي
> و الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس فلا داعي للف و الدوران


اهلا زميلى المحترم 
انا لا بلف و لا بدور 
لو كان التفسير فيه اجابة كاملة  عن سؤالى  ما كنت أحتجت ان ادخل المنتدى و اكتب و من ثم انتظر ردودكم و من ثم اعقب عليها  
فلا داعى للحكم عليا بأحكام مسبقة 
و أن كان احدا من الزملاء يرى ان الاسئلة هى عبارة عن لف و دروان و تكرار  فأنا أنصحه بأن لا داعى بأن يتفضل و يرهق نفسه و يضيع وقته الثمين مع أمثالى من السائلين الذين لو كانوا وصلت لهم الاجابة من التفسير فقط  ما كانوا سئلوا من الاساس 
و بدلا من فتح منتدى للحوار و النقاش و الرد . فعليكم بترك التفسير فقط و اللى يفهم يفهم و اللى ما فهم عنه ما فهم


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

*ايه يا حبيبى اللى مش واضح وانا هوضحهولك
انا مش عايزك تزعل خالص احنا هنا تحت امرك وامر اى حد عايز يفهم 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> لو كان التفسير فيه اجابة كاملة  عن سؤالى  ما كنت أحتجت ان ادخل المنتدى و اكتب و من ثم انتظر ردودكم و من ثم اعقب عليها



يبقى المشكلة في فهمك للتفسير ، لان التفسير يوضح ما تسأل فيه ، فكونك انك لم تكتفي بالتفسير وتسأل نفس السؤال ، إذن انت لم تفهم التفسير ومن هنا وجب ان تسأل في التفسير ، ما الذي اشكل عليك ؟


واما عن عنه ما فهم فهذا لا يوجد ولكن لا يوجد ايضا دردشة !

الحوار هو سؤال وجواب وتعليق على الجواب وهكذا 
وليس سؤال وجواب ورفض الجواب وتكرار السؤال والرد على السؤال وتكرار السؤال !


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

*معلش يا مولكا سيبه يسال اللى هو عايزه
سالت كل الىل ورد فى النص ينطبق على الله
قولتلك زود كلمة المتجسداذن ينطبق عليه فى تجسده وصعوده فى المجد 
مش عاجبك التفسير دا فى تفاسير تانية
اقرا تفسير ناشد حنا
**وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد أن يكمّل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام" (عب 2: 10).           لذلك كان يجب أن يوضع المسيح قليلاً عن الملائكة أي يأخذ صورة  البشر لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد، لأن الملائكة لا يموتون.           "تبرر في الروح" أي أن الروح القدس برّره في كل أعماله في  الحياة. في كل لحظة من حياته، كان يعمل كل شيء بالروح القدس. جاء مرة  ليوحنا المعمدان ليعتمد منه لكن يوحنا منعه قائلاً أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك  وأنت تأتي إلي؟ أجاب يسوع وقال له "اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل  كل بر" (مت 3: 13 – 15) جاء في وسط الذين يعتمدون كواحد منهم حتى لا يقول  الفريسيون "إنه لم يشأ أن يعتمد فنحن أيضاً لسنا في حاجة أن نعتمد لأننا  أبرار" فلكي يعطى قدوة ويكمل كل بر اعتمد. لكن هل سكت الآب عن هذا؟ يقول  الكتاب "وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً  عليه وصوت من السموات قائلاً هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3: 16،  17). جاء الروح القدس في هيئة جسمية واستقر عليه فبرّره من أن يظن أحد أنه  خاطئ مثلهم. قالوا عليه ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين لكنه برهن  لهم أن كل مملكة تنقسم على ذاتها تخرب. لكنه كان في كل حياته يجري أعماله  بالروح القدس. وقد برّره الروح القدس إذ أقامه من الأموات "وتيقن (أي تبرهن  أنه) ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات يسوع المسيح  ربنا" (رو 1: 4). أي لما قام من الأموات أظهر الروح القدس أنه ابن الله لأن  الله أقامه من الأموات.           "تراءى لملائكة" متى؟ في كل حياته من أولها إلى آخرها كانت  الملائكة تشاهد وتنظر أمراً عجيباً – الرب الخالق العظيم في وسط الناس –  كان مشهداً للملائكة.           "عند ولادته" بشّرت به الملائكة "فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا فها  أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود  مخلص هو المسيح الرب ... وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي  مسبحين الله وقائلين المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس  المسرة" (لو 2: 10 – 14).           ولما جرّب من إبليس في البرية نقرأ "ثم تركه إبليس وإذا ملائكة  قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه" (مت 4: 11). ولما كان يصلي على جبل الزيتون من أجل  الكأس التي كانت أمامه نقرأ "وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه" (لو 22: 43).  ولما قام من الأموات نقرأ "وأما مريم فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحداً  عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعاً" (يو 20: 11، 12)  ولما صعد إلى السماء "إذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا أيها الرجال  الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء ... إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع  عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء" (أع 1: 10،  11).           والآن هو بجسده الممجد في السماء نرى بالإيمان ملائكة وسلاطين  وقوات مخضعة له. ثم نقرأ "لكي يُعرّف عند الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات  بواسطة الكنيسة بحكمة الله المتنوعة" (أف 3: 10).           يندهش الملائكة كيف بالنعمة جعل الله البشر الخطاة في هذا المقام  السامي.           قرأت تعليقاً جميلاً يقول فيه الكاتب "كان المسيح قبل تجسده هو  الله غير المنظور، والملائكة الذين خلقهم لم يسبق أن رأوا الله خالقهم حتى  في المشهد المذكور في إش 6" نقرأ السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة  باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير.           لكن لما جاء الله في الجسد رأوه لأول مرة لأنه جاء في صورة  منظورة صورة إنسان.           قال فيلبس للمسيح "أرنا الآب وكفانا" قال له يسوع "أنا معكم  زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب".           "كرز به بين الأمم" أليس هذا أمراً عجيباً؟ هل كانت هناك كرازة  للأمم قديماً؟ كلا. "إلى خاصته جاء" وقال للتلاميذ "إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا  وإلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا. بل اذهبوا بالحرى إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل  الضالة" (مت 10: 5، 6)، لكن لما قام من الأموات قال للتلاميذ "اذهبوا إلى  العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر 16: 15) "هكذا أحب الله  العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به (يهودياً كان أم  أممياً) بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 3: 16).           "أؤمن به في العالم". أي أنه موضوع الإيمان الآن في العالم "طوبى  للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو 20: 29). "وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون  به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد" (1 بط 1: 8) فكل المؤمنين الآن في  العالم علاقتهم بالمسيح هي على مبدأ الإيمان. فالمسيح غير المنظور الآن صعد  إلى السماء، معروف عند الذين يؤمنون به في العالم.           "رفع في المجد" أجزاء هذا العدد ليست مرتبة ترتيباً تاريخياً  لأنه رُفع في المجد ثم كرز به بين الأمم وأومن به في العالم. لكن "رُفع في  المجد" جاءت أخيراً لكي يحول الروح القدس أنظارنا إلى المجد. كما كان  التلاميذ يشخصون إلى السماء ينبغي أن تكون أنظارنا متجهة إلى المجد حيث  يسوع جالس. "إن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق" (كو 3: 1).           من الذي رفعه في المجد؟ "الذي أخلى نفسه ... رفعه الله وأعطاه  اسماً فوق كل اسم" (فيلبي 2: 9). كان الجواب على آلام الصليب أنه "رُفع في  المجد" وفي آخر إنجيل مرقس يقول "ثم أن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء  وجلس عن يمين الله" (مر 16: 19) لقد أتى من المجد وأتم العمل وكان يجب أن  السماء تقبله "وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان  الذي هو في السماء".(يو 3: 13) لقد نزل من السماء وكان وهو على الأرض يملأ  بلاهوته السماء والأرض ثم صعد إلى السماء. "لذلك يقول إذ صعد إلى العلاء  سبي سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا. وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضاً أولاً  إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات لكي  يملأ الكل" (أف 4: 8 – 10).           يا له من سر عجيب – سر التجسد العظيم ... هذا هو سر التقوى  الحقيقية. ما كان ممكناً أن تكون هنا تقوى حقيقية لولا أن المسيح نفسه جاء  إلى العالم†.           لقد أسر المسيح قلوبنا ومحبته تحصرنا. فبعد أن آمنا به كمن نزل  من السماء لأجلنا وتجسد ومات على الصليب لأجلنا وهو الآن في المجد، ألا  تتعلق به قلوبنا؟ ألا تكون حياتنا حياة التقوى؟ ونلاحظ أن للتقوى مكاناً  كبيراً في رسالتي تيموثاوس ورسالة تيطس. "التقوى نافعة لكل شيء إذ لها موعد  الحياة الحاضرة والعتيدة. أما التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة".         *​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (16 يونيو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل "زائر",,



الزائر قال:


> *
> 
> و الان فى انتظار الاجابة عن هذا السؤال  و لا داعى لنسخ تفسير من التفاسير فأنا قارئها كلها من قبل .
> 
> *


*



حسنا عزيزي هذا ليس بنقل , فارجو ان ارى بصيرتك العقلية و الروحية هنا:

اعتقد ان كلمة "تبرير" قد شكلت لديك  عثرة امام فهم الاية. و معك حق فهي ليست بالسهولة الظاهرة . و لكن شكرا للرب لان الكتاب المقدس يفسر نفسه بنفسه و ذلك لترابط جميع اجزائه بفكرة واحدة مركزية من التكوين الى الرؤيا , الا و هي "السيد المسيح" .

في رسالته الى فيلبي يقول بولس عن المسيح انه "أخلى نفسه", اي ارتضى ان ( يترك)  مجده الالهي و يلبس الضعف البشري.

و لكن من يثبت انه هو نفسه الله و هو لابس ضعف بشري في جسد انسان؟ 

من يثبت ان المسيح هو ذاك الذي قال عنه داود" لن ترى تقيك يرى فسادا" لو كان المسيح لم يقم من بين الاموات؟ من سيشهد له و يبرره و ينصفه؟

بولس يؤكد هذه الحقيقة على "تبرير" و شهادة الروح القدس للسيد المسيح بقيامته من الاموات كابن الله, و بنفس الوقت يؤكد انه هو ابن داود بالجسد. يقول في رومية:

عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ،  وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ

لذلك بولس يقول بأدق الكلام ان المسيح " تبرر في الروح" اي ان قوة الروح هي التي تبرره و تشهد له انه هو فعلا من ادعى انه هو عندما تكلم عن انه سيقوم من الاموات:

 19 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«انْقُضُوا هذَا الْهَيْكَلَ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ»

انظر معي ماذا يقول داود لله في مزموره الرائع, مزمور التوبة , مزمور 51 :

"إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ، وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ، لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ، وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ."

فداود هنا يعلن ان مدح عدالة الله قد تجلى هنا في حكم الله على داود ( الذي فعل الشر و جازاه الله بموت ابنه) حكم الله العادل و قضائه الالهي.

لنأخذ مثالا اخر و ارجو ان تنظر معي مثلا ما يقوله البشير لوقا في الاصحاح السابع :

"وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا وَالْعَشَّارُونَ بَرَّرُوا اللهَ مُعْتَمِدِينَ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا"

كيف برر هذا الشعب الله؟

لقد صادق هذا الشعب على نعمة الله و على كلام السيد المسيح الذي تكلم عن عظمة يوحنا بتقدمهم للمعمودية على يد "يوحنا".

استطيع ان اتكلم عن هذا طويلا, و لكن ساختصر هنا.

ما الذي يريد بولس ان يقوله هنا؟

بولس يقر هنا ان ذاك الذي ظهر مرتديا جسدا بشريا, بنفس الوقت شهد له(برره) الروح القدس انه هو هو ابن الله لان ضعفه البشري لم ينقص ابدا من مجده الالهي.

سلام اله السلام معك
*


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وماذا فهمت منهما ؟


*اهلا استاذنا الفاضل 
بأختصار شديد جدا ما فهمته من المفسر  خصوصا فى نص 
( تراءى لملائكة )  يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى الاتى 
*(ربنا يقصد  الرسول بقوله: "تراءى لملائكة" أن الملائكة الذين كانوا يرونه قبل التجسد قد أدركوه بمفهوم جديد خلال تجسده في كنيسته، رأوه  في كمال حبه الفائق خلال الصليب، وعمله الإلهي  العجيب في المؤمنين الذين كانوا قبلاً خطاة وأعداء، وقد تقدسوا فيه وتبرروا وصاروا  أبناء أحياء وممجدين فيه)!....
المفسر يقول هنا( ربما اى احتمال ان يكون قصد الرسول بولس ان تراءى لملائكة . ان الملائكة الذين كانوا يرونه قبل التجسد )
اللى فهمته من كلام المفسر هنا ان الملائكة كانوا يروا الله قبل التجسد و بعده ايضا ولكن بمنظور جديد
و هنا لابد من وقفة و سؤال 
هل المفسر يريد ان يقول ان الرسول بولس يقول ان الملائكة كانوا يرون الله  قبل التجسد ؟   و من ثم بعد التجسد تراءى لهم بمفهوم جديد أو هذا  رأى شخصى له؟
فبسبب كلام مثل ذلك دخلت اسئل و استفسر 
و شكرا لك على استفسارك عما فهمته من التفسير و احكم انت هل انا لى حق اسئل ام لا  مع وافر الاحترام و التقدير للجميع


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

*انت مش فاهم يعنى ايه تبرر فى الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> هل المفسر يريد ان يقول ان الرسول بولس يقول ان الملائكة كانوا يرون الله   قبل التجسد ؟   و من ثم بعد التجسد تراءى لهم بمفهوم جديد أو هذا  رأى شخصى  له؟



كلام ابينا صحيح ولكن يجب ان لا تخلط ، هناك ظغمة من الملائكة وهم الكاروبيم هم خدام الله ، فالملائكة ترى الله وقد رأته بشكل جديد في تجسده ، هذا معنى قوله " تراءى " !


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

> كلام المفسر هنا ان الملائكة كانوا يروا الله قبل التجسد و بعده ايضا ولكن بمنظور جديد
> و هنا لابد من وقفة و سؤال
> هل المفسر يريد ان يقول ان الرسول بولس يقول ان الملائكة كانوا يرون الله   قبل التجسد ؟   و من ثم بعد التجسد تراءى لهم بمفهوم جديد أو هذا  رأى شخصى  له؟


*لا هفهمك
الملائكة موجودين فى الحضرة السماوية ويروا المجد الالهى محيط بهم وليس الجوهر الالهى
لكنهم فى صورة المسيح الابن المتجسد فقد رواوا بهاء مجد الاب كصورة منه (من رانى كانه رائ الاب)
فقبل ظهور الله كان يروا المجد الالهى محيط بيهم ولا يقدروا ان يعاينوا الله بجوهره
بعد ان ظهر الله فى الجسد عاينوا صورة الله الحقيقة ورسم جوهره فى شخص المسيح المتجسد*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

*الملائكة تعيش فى حضرة المجد الالهى وليس لها ان تتطلع على الذات الالهية
التى لم ولن يراها مخلوق كان ما كان ملاكا او انسانا 
الوحيد الذى يعرف الاب وجوهره هو ابن الاب يسوع الكلمة وهو رسم جوهره 
*


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايه يا حبيبى اللى مش واضح وانا هوضحهولك
> انا مش عايزك تزعل خالص احنا هنا تحت امرك وامر اى حد عايز يفهم
> *


اهلا استاذى شمس الحق 
انا مش زعلان  انا مقدر ان هناك الكثير ممن يريدون السؤال لمجرد السؤال فقط و هم من يتسببون فى اخذ فكرة سيئة عنا 
ولكن كنت اتمنى من الزميل الفاضل ان يصبر قليلا و يسئل ما المشكلة التى تواجهنى مع التفسير ومن ثم مع التواصل يظهر المحاور بحق من المجادل بسوء 
و شكرا لك مرة اخرى 
و انا فى المشاركة السابقة  وضحت مشكلتى مع التفسير  و سلامى للجميع


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2011)

*معلش وضحولى باختصار لانى مش هقرا دا كله قولى ايه الجزئية اللى مش واصلة
*


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> الله قبل التجسد لم يكن منظور حتى للملائكة و القوات السماوية لانه "غير منظور" و "غير محدود"
> و بعد التجسد اصبح هذا ممكنا


هذا  الرد  و الذى اشكر صاحبه على اهتمامه و محاولته توضيح معنى العدد 
مثال جيد 
هاهنا معنا زميل مسيحى يؤكد لى ان الله قبل التجسد لم يكن منظور للملائكة و سكت 
فهنا لى الحق تماما ان اعيد و اكرر سؤالى  حتى يأتنى اجابة مثل هذه  من كلام استاذى مولكا 



> كلام ابينا صحيح ولكن يجب ان لا تخلط ،  هناك ظغمة من الملائكة وهم الكاروبيم هم خدام الله ، فالملائكة ترى الله  وقد رأته بشكل جديد في تجسده ، هذا معنى قوله " تراءى " !


او مثل هذه من كلام استاذى شمس 



> *لا هفهمك
> الملائكة موجودين فى الحضرة السماوية ويروا المجد الالهى محيط بهم وليس  الجوهر الالهى
> لكنهم فى صورة المسيح الابن المتجسد فقد رواوا بهاء مجد الاب كصورة منه (من  رانى كانه رائ الاب)
> فقبل ظهور الله كان يروا المجد الالهى محيط بيهم ولا يقدروا ان يعاينوا  الله بجوهره
> بعد ان ظهر الله فى الجسد عاينوا صورة الله الحقيقة ورسم جوهره فى شخص  المسيح المتجسد*


الان فهمت النص جيدا و لن اخوض فى هذه النقطة مرة اخرى
و يأتى الدور على هذه النقطة 



> *انت مش  فاهم يعنى ايه تبرر فى الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


نعم اريد توضيح لها من الذى تبرر ؟
و انا سعيد بالفعل من شرحكم المميز


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

طيب اقرأ كدة :

15 فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن. لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر. حينئذ سمح له.​ 16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء. واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 


هل وصلت ؟


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب اقرأ كدة :
> 
> 15 فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن. لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر. حينئذ سمح له.​ 16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء. واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه.​
> 
> ...



اللى وصلنى 
ان الجسد تبرر عن طريق الروح القدس فى لحظة المعمودية .
فهل هذا هو معنى تبرر بالروح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> اللى وصلنى
> ان الجسد تبرر عن طريق الروح القدس فى لحظة المعمودية .
> فهل هذا هو معنى تبرر بالروح ؟


لا ، التبرر هو ان تكمل بر الناموس في هذا الوقت ( حتى وإن المسيح مش محتاج له ) اي تكون متبرر امام مفهوم الناس في الناموس ، واما عن الروح فهذا اشارة للمعمودية حيث ان الثلاث اقانيم كان لهم ظهور بشكل ما ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

ثواني ............


----------



## الزائر (16 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا ، التبرر هو ان تكمل بر الناموس في هذا الوقت ( حتى وإن المسيح مش محتاج له ) اي تكون متبرر امام مفهوم الناس في الناموس ، واما عن الروح فهذا اشارة للمعمودية حيث ان الثلاث اقانيم كان لهم ظهور بشكل ما ..



معلش بقى انا طمعان فى كرمك
سؤال بسيط اين فى الناموس اجد ان التبرر يكون فى المعمودية لان  رموز المعمودية فى العهد القديم مثل طوفان نوح او العبور فى البحر الاحمر او ختان ابن موسى النبى  ليست لها علاقة بمعمودية يوحنا من وجهة نظرى   مع الشكر


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> سؤال بسيط اين فى الناموس اجد ان التبرر يكون فى المعمودية


رجاء التركيز ، انا كلامي واضح ، انا ماقلتش ان التبرير تم بالمعمودية !!
انا قلت :



> *التبرر هو ان تكمل بر الناموس*



اديك مثال بسيط ممكن تفهمه وارجو انك ماتفتكرش اني بتكلم اسلاميات !

مثلا ، انت كمسلم المفروض عليك انك تنفذ كل الفروض عشان تبقى عملت اللي عليك كمسلم وتبقى راجل " صح " دينياً ، هكذا هنا ، المسيح لا يحتاج للمعمودية ، بل لان هذا في نظر الناس كان تبرير اكثر ، ( ولهذا كانوا يتعمدون ) فأراد المسيح ان يمشى مع ما يفعلوه ويقول لهم ضمنيا ، طالما بتعتقدوا ان المعمودية دي هاتبرركم من الخطايا بتاعتكم ، انا هامشي على كلامكم وهاتعمد ، مش لأني عايز خطايايا تتغفر ، لا ، عشان انتوا بتعتقدوا بكدة وعذان كدة قال ليوحنا لما كان هايمنعه " فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن. لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر. حينئذ سمح له " ، ....

هل هذه واضحة ؟

عشان كدة كنا بنقول لك من اول الموضوع ان الآية الأولى كانت خاصة بالجسد ، ظهر ، تراءى ، تبرر ، كرز به ، اومن ، كل هذه افعال في عين الناس ، ولا تأثير لها على جوهر الله كلاهوت ..

واضح كلامي ؟​


----------



## الزائر (17 يونيو 2011)

> عشان كدة كنا بنقول لك من اول الموضوع  ان الآية الأولى كانت خاصة بالجسد ، ظهر ، تراءى ، تبرر ، كرز به ، اومن ،  كل هذه افعال في عين الناس ، ولا تأثير لها على جوهر الله كلاهوت ..


طيب انافهمت كل الموضوع تماما  لكن ماذا يقصد المفسر بهذا الكلام 
 (القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا النص،  قائلاً: [حقًا عظيم هو السرّ: الله صار إنسانًا والإنسان إلها، صار الإنسان يُرى بلا خطية! صار  (الإله المتأنس) مقبولاً في العالم، ومكروزًا به يراه الملائكة معنا! هذا بحق هو  سرّ! ليتنا لا نحتقره... بل نحيا كما يليق بهذا السرّ[102].]
الله صار انسانا دى مفهومة 
لكن الانسان اله !!! دى محتاجة تفسير


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2011)

> لكن الانسان اله !!! دى محتاجة تفسير


يااااااااااااه ، فكرتني بموضوع كبير أوي !

مع ان الموضوع كبير جدا وعميق لأبعد حد ، ولكن هاحاول ابسطهولك ولكن ممكن مقدرش افهمهولك لان دي سنين من القراءة في الموضوع ده لوحده ، المهم ،


صار الله انسانا يعني اية ؟ يعني الله اخذ طبيعة الإنسان بدون فسادها

صار الإنسان الها يعني اية ؟ يعني الإنسان في الملكوت الأبدي ( مش هنا خالص ) هايرجع للصورة اللي خُلق عليها بل واكثر انه " سيكلل بالبر " بمعنى انه لن يعود يخطيء مرة اخرى ولا يكون حتى هناك فرصة للخطأ



دا ابسط شيء في الموضوع ده ممكن اقولهولك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2011)

بمعنى أخر ، سيكون الإنسان كالله في ماذا ؟ في عدم وجود فرصة للخطأ ( فين ؟ ) ، ( امتى ؟ ) ، في الأبدية فقط ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2011)

اسف ، خطأ غير مقصود :
بمعنى أخر ، سيكون الإنسان *كإله* في ماذا ؟ في عدم وجود فرصة للخطأ ( فين ؟ ) ، ( امتى ؟ ) ، في الأبدية فقط ..


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

الزائر قال:


> لكن الانسان اله !!! دى محتاجة تفسير


 
*الانسان يصير اله عندما يعود لصورة الله اللى خلقه عليها لما خلق الله ادم فى الجنة *
*وديه هيرجعلها الانسان المؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص فى الابدية مش هنا فى هذة الحياة على الارض *
*ولكن فى هذة الحياة تبدأ الابديه من هنا وممكن للانسان ان يعاين جزء من هذة الحياة المجيدة هنا على الارض وليس كل عندما يؤمن بيسوع المسيح رب ومخلص *


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 يونيو 2011)

*ما هو التبرير*

سلام للجميع,

الزميل الزائر ,,

لعلك لم  تر مداخلتي و لذلك ها انا اضعها مرة اخرى


اعتقد ان كلمة "تبرير" قد شكلت لديك عثرة امام فهم الاية. و معك حق فهي ليست بالسهولة الظاهرة . و لكن شكرا للرب لان الكتاب المقدس يفسر نفسه بنفسه و ذلك لترابط جميع اجزائه بفكرة واحدة مركزية من التكوين الى الرؤيا , الا و هي "السيد المسيح" .

في رسالته الى فيلبي يقول بولس عن المسيح انه "أخلى نفسه", اي ارتضى ان ( يترك) مجده الالهي و يلبس الضعف البشري.

و لكن من يثبت انه هو نفسه الله و هو لابس ضعف بشري في جسد انسان؟

من يثبت ان المسيح هو ذاك الذي قال عنه داود" لن ترى تقيك يرى فسادا" لو كان المسيح لم يقم من بين الاموات؟ من سيشهد له و يبرره و ينصفه؟

بولس يؤكد هذه الحقيقة على "تبرير" و شهادة الروح القدس للسيد المسيح بقيامته من الاموات كابن الله, و بنفس الوقت يؤكد انه هو ابن داود بالجسد. يقول في رومية:

عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ، وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ

لذلك بولس يقول بأدق الكلام ان المسيح " تبرر في الروح" اي ان قوة الروح هي التي تبرره و تشهد له انه هو فعلا من ادعى انه هو عندما تكلم عن انه سيقوم من الاموات:

19 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«انْقُضُوا هذَا الْهَيْكَلَ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ»

انظر معي ماذا يقول داود لله في مزموره الرائع, مزمور التوبة , مزمور 51 :

"إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ، وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ، لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ، وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ."

فداود هنا يعلن ان مدح عدالة الله قد تجلى هنا في حكم الله على داود ( الذي فعل الشر و جازاه الله بموت ابنه) حكم الله العادل و قضائه الالهي.

لنأخذ مثالا اخر و ارجو ان تنظر معي مثلا ما يقوله البشير لوقا في الاصحاح السابع :

"وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا وَالْعَشَّارُونَ بَرَّرُوا اللهَ مُعْتَمِدِينَ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا"

كيف برر هذا الشعب الله؟

لقد صادق هذا الشعب على نعمة الله و على كلام السيد المسيح الذي تكلم عن عظمة يوحنا بتقدمهم للمعمودية على يد "يوحنا".

استطيع ان اتكلم عن هذا طويلا, و لكن ساختصر هنا.

ما الذي يريد بولس ان يقوله هنا؟

بولس يقر هنا ان ذاك الذي ظهر مرتديا جسدا بشريا, بنفس الوقت شهد له(برره) الروح القدس انه هو هو ابن الله لان ضعفه البشري لم ينقص ابدا من مجده الالهي.

سلام اله السلام معك


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2011)

*تبرر يسوع بالروح اى انه كل شئ فعله كاله متجسدا فعله بكونه البار المطلق فلم يعرف خطية قط  
ليه؟؟؟؟؟
لان لو يسوع له خطية (غير بار البر الالهى المطلق)لم يصلح ان يكون رئيس كهنة لخدمة المصالحة الابدية
فلابد لكى يخدم
** لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ هذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلاَ شَرّ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ*
*27 الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِثْلُ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ذَبَائِحَ أَوَّلاً عَنْ خَطَايَا نَفْسِهِ ثُمَّ عَنْ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ، لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ هذَا مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، إِذْ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ.*
*28 فَإِنَّ النَّامُوسَ يُقِيمُ أُنَاسًا بِهِمْ ضَعْفٌ رُؤَسَاءَ كَهَنَةٍ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ الْقَسَمِ الَّتِي بَعْدَ النَّامُوسِ فَتُقِيمُ ابْنًا مُكَمَّلاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ* * 
ممكن تكون الترجمة العربية مش واضحة اوى
لكن فى اليونانية تبرر بالروح اين بنوماتى **ἐν πνεύματι*
*تبرر فى الروح 
وكلمة اين ليها معنى حلو اوى فى اليونانى
**as in the condition (state) in which something operates from the inside (within
**كحالة يعمل فيها شئ من الداخل *
*فيسوع تبرر داخليا فى الروح بر مطلق لكى يليق ان يخدم خدمة المصالحة كرئيس كهنة بدون خطية او شر *​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2011)

> الله صار انسانا دى مفهومة
> لكن الانسان اله !!! دى محتاجة تفسير


*دا اعلى مرتبة روحية يمكن ان يصل اليها الانسان ولا يشعر بها سوى من انفصلوا بالفعل عن العالم واصبحوا متحدين بالقدوس 
فهحاول ابسطهالك
غاية الايمان المسيحى كله
ان الله القدوس اتخذ صورة طبيعتنا الفاسدة بدون فساد لكى يجعل الهالكين مشابهين صورة ابنه فى الكمال
**أَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ، لِيَكُونَ هُوَ بِكْرًا بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ.*
*30 وَالَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ دَعَاهُمْ أَيْضًا. وَالَّذِينَ دَعَاهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ بَرَّرَهُمْ أَيْضًا. وَالَّذِينَ بَرَّرَهُمْ، فَهؤُلاَءِ مَجَّدَهُمْ أَيْضًا.*
*ابن الله الوحيد(الكلمة الازلى صار انسانا لكى يجعل البشر مشابهين صورته(نشارك الطبيعة الالهية)
ليس فى جوهرها لكن فى اتحادنا بالله وسكناه داخلنا فنصير مشابهين صورة القدوس 
مولكا اوضحلك ان دا هيتم فى الابدية حينما نلبس عدم الفساد 
**فَإِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ أَيْضًا نَئِنُّ مُشْتَاقِينَ إِلَى أَنْ نَلْبَسَ فَوْقَهَا مَسْكَنَنَا الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.*
*وفعلا دا هيتم فى الابدية حينما ننفصل عن هذا العالم ونلبس صورة الكمال ونصير مشابهين صورة ابن الله
لكن انا مؤمن بان هذا القمة الروحية قد وصل ليها اناس  لم يعد العالم مستحقا وطئة قدمهم*


----------

